# Oak trimming her new foyer.



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It's looking good! Can we see a close-up picture of the floor in front of the door..... senor *imaginary squiggly line above the 'n'*


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, OK.... but I had to sweep up my mess first!

The register vent was real 'fun' to get lined up right.

I'll certainly remember the lessons learned if/when I do more flooring.....

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, that looks nice DM. You did a great job on it. 

About how big of an area did you get out of that teak?

Barb


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

The room is 9' x 5'. But I swear there's a big box of it we can't find!

Thanks Barb!

DM


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks great! Why don't you get 1000's of hit's a day :wink:??? :whistling2:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Because I don't use firefox? lol

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's how I trimmed out the inside window today, tomorrow I do the other side the same way. 

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh yeah.... and I made a real nice transition strip for the front door.

Pics tomorrow maybe.... if I remember.....

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's the half-wall (wainscot?) I'm putting on the lower half of the foyer to help keep it waterproof. So far, so good.

In the other picture, the dog wanted that for dessert, but we had to say no.....

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Our dog used to like eating out of the cat pan too. :laughing:

The wall is looking great DM. It will stay nice looking much longer than drywall would.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

"cat pan" *sheesh* :laughing:

DM


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, all that looks great DM, I really like the color also. Are you planning to run a bull nose on top of the wainscoting?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

yup, it's in the picture...? Although, it's now 2" thick instead of 3". It just looked too "fat". LOL
I have custody of the camera today, so I can post a pic soon.

DM


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Great job Danger, but I am coming over to change that heating grill, thingy....It looks grey to me, and I think it would look much better if the colour was closer to the flooring shade. Unless you are trying to showcase your heating thingy.......lol


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks YM.... I'm glad you noticed that.... I think I'll rip out a thin oak frame for the thick edge and paint the fins in the middle black. It should blend right in that way!

DM


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

DangerMouse said:


> Thanks YM.... I'm glad you noticed that.... I think I'll rip out a thin oak frame for the thick edge and paint the fins in the middle black. It should blend right in that way!
> 
> DM


I think that would look great, but won't it make it to high, and then you would trip over it?


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

...yeah, I agree with yummy, the floor 'thingy' looks grey, but anything more raised would become an obstacle. What about something more copper colored?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Or you could spray paint it.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

When I'm done, it'll be less that a quarter of an inch high, so it should be fine.

DM


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> When I'm done, it'll be less that a quarter of an inch high, so it should be fine.
> 
> DM


Gosh, a quarter of an inch still seems like a lot. The cover plate pictured in post #10 from yesterday looks like it's only one floor plank away from the wall in a safe enough spot, but the picture in #3 posted on the 24th looks like it's more in the middle of the floor somewhere. Is that correct- are there more than one air vent? If one is more in a traffic flow area, that quarter inch could be a problem. I know I trip over less height than that on a sidewalk! :laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

It's just the one, one plank away from the wall in a safe spot, yup. It's just shot at different angles.
I trimmed out one in 3/4" oak before I tore down that part of the old home. It was not tripped over. 
But this one will be rounded edges and very low profile, so I think it'll be fine since it's out of the 'normal walking path.'
I'll be working on it today, so I'll try to get more pics up.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I gotta agree, it does look much better this way.
The wife agrees.

DM


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh _yeah_! Is the outlet next?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Not unless she notices it..... :laughing:

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

THAT looks perfect DM. Great job!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks! It's only an EIGHTH of an inch thick too!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's a side view of how I ripped the pieces. 
I used PL Construction Adhesive to glue the pieces to the register cover.

DM


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, that's thin! The part over the register cover is only about 1/16th of an inch then? It's just a sliver. It's still strong enough though, huh? I'm sure no one will trip over it! It really looks nice.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

DM, that looks absolutely fabulous.
Very nicely finished!

But now, I have a problem with the colour of the little grills. Too dark.
You need to paint them brown. 

You have a real wife, and then you have the internet wife, that tells you what she wants........:laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

All I had was black or white spray paint, so black it was!

THIS wife loved it, so I'M happy! :laughing:

I finished that whole wall with the outlet today. It looks sweet!

I'm undecided as to what to do to finish the TOP half of the walls though....
I'm open to opinions and suggestions! Feel free to opine!

My *free or close to free* options are as follows:
Smooth & Paint
Texture & Paint
Wallpaper

*orrrrr.....?*

Anything I decide should be easy enough since the top pieces/frames all simply unscrew!

DM


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

Normally, I would vote for texture but in your case, with all the wood grain and color/value variations, I think you have texture enough on these walls. So, my vote is smooth and painted. I don't like wallpaper, but that's just me... nothing wrong with it though. The wood is such a nice focal point that it would be a shame to make the upper wall busy. 

I don't mind the black vent cover. If anything, the stark white outlet bugs me more. But you can always put a plant in the corner or something if it stands out too much, right? After all, it's your house, and it sounds like you already have 'enough wives' giving you input! :sweatdrop:


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey, DM, what's your cat's name?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

The dogs call her "lunch".....

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Maybe, I'm pretty sure you'll muddle into puddles soon yet!

DM


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

.....ok Danger, if you really must listen to your real wife, then fine, keep it black.......:laughing:

As for the top, I would agree with Renate, and keep it simple with paint.
You don't want to take away from the bottom.


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::laughing: Oh man. I guess you have enough wives in the batch not to add another one with advice DM? Now, THAT was funny!

Actually, I can't say a thing since there were 4 powerlinemen that put down our floors! Let's just say I'm satisfied and I won't be showing any details here! :laughing:

Looks really good DM!:thumbup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

The wife said today she'd like a paper strip fancy border along the top ceiling edges.
Smoothed and painted below that. However, that still leaves me with "what to do with the ceiling"?
Texture & Paint? 
Do the same oak trim and panels like I did on the half walls? It'd sort of match/look like the dining room ceiling...

... opinions?

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Since it's a smaller room, I think I'd paint the ceiling white. Wood up there with a border might make it look too busy.

(so........ maybe you _should_ go with the wood on the ceiling because I'm usually wrong when it comes to home decorating :yes

I'm not much help, am I!?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I think I'd at least want to texture the ceiling before I paint it.

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Yummy Mummy, Renate, Downrightart and I will discuss it and let you know what we decide.

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

(Just kidding Mrs. DM :wink

Barb


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's what I got done yesterday. 
Well, a little more than shown, but this side is finished now.

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It's looking fabulous DM!


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm going with smooth, light color paint, and no texture DM. What color are you going with?

Btw, I love it also!!


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's my vote... put a little texture on the ceiling, but still paint it white or very light. Plain smooth walls with a light to medium color, nothing too flashy. Now, if wife #1 stills wants a stripe around the walls up by the ceiling, what about painting a very subtle stencil pattern/design that is just a slight difference in value of the wall color. Something like this: http://www.artisticalternatives.com/dimensional_stencil.htm. Just an idea.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the link Renate. I've been trying to figure out what to do with my entryway since 1997 and I think I found the answer in one of the pictures on that site. :thumbup:


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome, G... which one? I'm always curious what techniques other people use. I'm about to do a tissue paper treatment to a bedroom wall. Never tried it before but... how hard can it be?... (she said before the beads of sweat appeared!) :sweatdrop:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Renate said:


> Awesome, G... which one? I'm always curious what techniques other people use. I'm about to do a tissue paper treatment to a bedroom wall. Never tried it before but... how hard can it be?... (she said before the beads of sweat appeared!) :sweatdrop:


Renate, I said those words before, "how hard can it be?" when I looked at my unfinished basement, and then I found out when I finally finished it 3 years later...... Ahhh the beauty of ignorance.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

DangerMouse said:


> The wife said today she'd like a paper strip fancy border along the top ceiling edges.
> Smoothed and painted below that. However, that still leaves me with "what to do with the ceiling"?
> Texture & Paint?
> Do the same oak trim and panels like I did on the half walls? It'd sort of match/look like the dining room ceiling...
> ...


4


Wifey #1, we need to talk......:laughing: The borders at the ceiling are sooooo 1990s..........tres passe.

I think there will be too much going on in that room. I would do a very light texture if you really must.


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, DM, I tend to agree with Yum on this one. Borders are a bit dated, which is why I tried to steer you toward something more subtle.. but why not just skip it altogether?

YM, ignorance is bliss! (where's the emoticon with the finger up his nose?)


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Renate said:


> Yeah, DM, I tend to agree with Yum on this one. Borders are a bit dated, which is why I tried to steer you toward something more subtle.. but why not just skip it altogether?
> 
> YM, ignorance is bliss! (where's the emoticon with the finger up his nose?)


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Renate said:


> I'm about to do a tissue paper treatment to a bedroom wall.


Got any pictures/links of this method? 
I'm open for ANYthing easy(?) and inexpensive!

DM


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> Got any pictures/links of this method?
> I'm open for ANYthing easy(?) and inexpensive!
> 
> DM


Yes, here is a sample from the Sherwin Williams site:
http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pdf/faux_finishing/tissue-paper.pdf
They go into detail how to do it also. That's where I purchased my package of tissue paper. I was surprised that it comes in such huge sheets. I will try crunching up the paper in long rope-like lengths, rather than wadding it in a ball. That should give me more vertical rigdes and not wrinkles going in all directions. My wall will be a rich, dark brown color overall, with other colors added by hand. I have a light source (window) coming from a perpendicular wall to the right, so just to the left of each raised ridge, I'll paint thin stripes of black/brown to exaggerate the shadows. Then I'll do a dryer application of lighter grey highlights just to the raised parts. I am hoping this will look more like tree bark when it's done.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow! That sounds amazing Renate. If you have time, could you start a thread about it in the Project Showcase? I think a lot of people would love to see the whole process and how your walls look when you're done.


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

gma2rjc said:


> Wow! That sounds amazing Renate. If you have time, could you start a thread about it in the Project Showcase? I think a lot of people would love to see the whole process and how your walls look when you're done.


Sure, I can do that. I'll be working on it in a couple weeks.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Here are a couple of closer shots. This is taking a bit longer than I had planned.... there are over 100 pieces (so far) I had to create to make it all work.

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Your hard work is paying off DM. It looks beautiful! 

Barb


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> Here are a couple of closer shots. This is taking a bit longer than I had planned.... there are over 100 pieces (so far) I had to create to make it all work.
> 
> DM


...taking longer than planned?... what? That _*never*_ happens! :whistling2:

Looking really good though. What did you decide for the upper wall?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Textured ceiling, smooth walls. Possibly crown molding/trim, if I don't like the transition.

DM


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

What color will you pair with this wood?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Just white. Anything more would clash with the wood, which might be a bit overwhelming.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

....and......... done. Here's what it looks like with plain ol' white walls. Po)


Now she'll want a hole in the wall to hang a painting there, whatcha bet? LOL


DM


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

Unfortunately, some people might not regard this woodworking as a masterpiece. If you _have_ to hang a painting here, use a picture hook like this:

http://www.ooks.com/c-2-ook-classic-hangers.aspx

which leaves a smaller hole that the regular nail.


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

...oh, and by the way, this foyer looks fabulous!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank You! 

I'd post a picture of the opposite side, but it's pretty much the same thing. 

I might though, after I create a new coat rack for the wall..... Po)

DM


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Great job Danger.

The nerve of her wanting to hang a picture.......:laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks YM! 

The coat rack is on hold for now 'cause that stupid butthead goat busted a hole through the chicken coop door, so I'll be installing a new (used) steel door today out there. I'm thinking on how to create it (the coat rack) though...... Any ideas welcomed!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Steel door was too big, I had to make one from scraps. Triple ply, he's not getting in any more. ***stupid goats*** 

Here's how I finished the ceiling. Textured/painted, then 2" oak trim. Now to figure out how to do the coat rack.....

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It looks great DM! I like the white on the walls and ceiling.

Barb


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Me too. 

....and I'm glad SHE likes it too.... since it's the only color I had.

DM


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Love it DM!
Looks fabulous...

I love how you can just grab some scraps of wood and make a door.......
now how talented is that.......


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

s'nuttin'.... The trick was finding a 2x6 for the knob side.... then I just rabbeted in an inch and a half then screwed/glued in the OSB. Then some slats to strengthen, then another piece of OSB on the outside. Ugly but strong! 

Coat rack is almost done. I'll post a pic later.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's how I made the coat rack. As simple and as matching as I could make it!

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It looks nice with the rest of the woodwork. I like that there are only 4 pegs. You won't have 20 coats hanging there all year long... most of them not being used... like at my house :yes:.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

The old toy box she keeps gloves and scarves, frisbees, etc. in looked like heck.... it's seen better days what with huge gouges on it, warping lid, etc.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Now it blends in a bit more..... Po)

DM


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks great! 


DM, the holes on that coat rack, will you be covering them?
I am curious as to why those plates for the electrical outlets are black?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

The 'holes' are countersunk black screws that match the rest of the trim.

The covers are painted black to match the hinges on the toy chest. :laughing:

DM


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh, ok, I see now.....


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

or you could of did something like this


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I like that epson. Is it custom made? 
I am from T.O. too.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah they are made custom but not from me… 
From T.O huh?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, Toronto, North Toronto.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Cool, nice to have someone on here that is from the same city…


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

She wanted an oak shelf on the opposite side, sooooo.....

DM


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

OMG, I love the shelf.

Make wifey 2 one also........:laughing:


----------

